# More info on this WW2 Peugeot . . . .



## bikepaulie (Oct 27, 2017)

I pass this WW2 poster at work every day and have always wanted to learn more about this model of Peugeot. Anybody have any references? Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi @bikepaulie, any idea what it reads under the image? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## bikepaulie (Oct 27, 2017)

here’re a few more pics


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 1, 2017)

can't give you anything specific on the Peugeot, but I my favorite bike poster with a similar theme - WWI.
French bike messengers meet Polish lancers



There was a big military effort with bikes in the late 19th century, driven even harder by WWI.
Of course military bikes are still used today.

You might want to google Peugeot military bicycle and see what turns up.


----------



## bikepaulie (Nov 1, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> can't give you anything specific on the Peugeot, but I my favorite bike poster with a similar theme - WWI.
> French bike messengers meet Polish lancers
> View attachment 701273
> There was a big military effort with bikes in the late 19th century, driven even harder by WWI.
> ...




Ahh, WW1. That looks more appropriate. This poster is from the Hyder Collection at the Texas Law School in Austin, http://tarlton.law.utexas.edu/hyder-collection. I'll dig around a little more. There must've been a war tax at the time. The french googly translates as, 'This poster can not be displayed without stamps inside Garage or Agent Store of al Societe Peugeot. Besides, she must wear a stamp of 0.48 cents.'


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 1, 2017)

bikepaulie said:


> Ahh, WW1. That looks more appropriate. This poster is from the Hyder Collection at the Texas Law School in Austin, http://tarlton.law.utexas.edu/hyder-collection. I'll dig around a little more. There must've been a war tax at the time. The french googly translates as, 'This poster can not be displayed without stamps inside Garage or Agent Store of al Societe Peugeot. Besides, she must wear a stamp of 0.48 cents.'



here's the website that first linked me to The CABE
https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/ 
and a pre-WWI folding Peugeot
https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1898-1914-peugeot-captain-gerard-folding-bicycle/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 1, 2017)

Those look to be French Cuirassiers rather than Polish lancers. The French still had armored cavalry early in WW1. Peugeot had several old meets new theme posters showing bicycle messengers with Cuirassiers around WW1. The op's poster shows the evolution of mounted soldiers to the Adrian helmet and modern uniform. The Adrian appeared about 1915.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 1, 2017)

well, ok, but that is the same helmet the Polish lancers wore, and they were a division of the French Army from Napoleon's day - they were also deployed at the opening of WWI, but ended up not riding their horses much.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Try www.tontonvelo.com, your one stop shop for all things vintage French bicycle related.
Purely on style alone I would say it is a circa WW1 bicycle.


----------



## bikepaulie (Nov 3, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Try www.tontonvelo.com, your one stop shop for all things vintage French bicycle related.
> Purely on style alone I would say it is a circa WW1 bicycle.




Wow, thank you. I’ve now got some reading to do!


----------

